# Fiance Visa Application Question



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

I am applying for a fiance visa to the UK...
Is it necessary to submit my birth certificate in the application package since I am enclosing my Passport? I have read some people do enclose their birth certificates, but my Visa Advisor (nothing but confusion and frustration from him) said it is not necessary....which way is correct, to enclose it or not? Also, my fiance has a renewed Tenancy Agreement with me included as a signatory as per landlords approval (I signed while I was visiting in December, 2010). Is anything else needed to prove accomodation? Is this Tenancy Agreement enough?
Thanks, all!! :juggle:


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Im not sure about the tenancy agreement, but I too applied for a fiance visa application (my application is on hold because the embassy needed more documents for me, which im sending off to them on Tues) and I can tell you I am not sure about the birth certificate..I did not send in mine and the embassy didn't request me to send it in..However I did have my fiance photocopy his birth certificate and he got it notarized ..I don't know if he even needed to do that but I wanted to be safe than sorry. Well hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Neither me nor my husband (British citizen) sent our birth certificates. In fact, he only sent a copy of his passport. So no, I don't think you need to send them one since in order to get a passport, you had to supply it.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, KayKay!! I wish you luck...this whole process is such a complicated issue!! Let me know your outcome...I have posted another plaguing issue just a moment ago...jeeze, does it all ever end? I can't believe governments can keep people from the one they are in love with...I can't live without my fiance!! This better work!!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, Vegasgirl94!! I have a passport, obviously, but fiance in UK doesn't...which I find strange as I would have one if I were him... Anyway, I have his birth certificate which I am sending in. Not sure how that will go with immigrations...can't wait till something gives, I need to get to fiance in UK and too many issues are involved...I just posted another issue on the forum  thanks again for info!...


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Keep your head up! I feel the same way as you !! I need to be with my fiance I haven't seen him in 6 months it hurts, so I hope I get approved soon I'll keep you up to date, when is your wedding and do you have anything booked for your wedding??


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

wannagonow said:


> Thanks, Vegasgirl94!! I have a passport, obviously, but fiance in UK doesn't...which I find strange as I would have one if I were him)


Yeah that's almost unheard of! Lol. Well good luck to you! I'm sure the process will go smoothly! 

Kaykay, have you gotten that mail you were waiting on?? I feel for you! :-(

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Vegasgirl, I got it on Thursday! I couldn't express mail it to Ny by Fri though because my post office says to make it as express I had to be there at 445 on Thurs and I had work..And since theyre off on weekends and Monday for president's day Im mailing it back to consulate on Tues, I have a feeling this is almost the end, and a decision will be here soon but Im so nervous..
Im also nervous because during the 5 weeks I waited, me and my fiance waited to book our registrar office, and so I need to explain to the consulate that if they want the booking receipt for our wedding ceremony I can send that to them but it'll take like an extra week due to the mail being so slow..And only thing I have for the evidence of a wedding being taken place is my correspondence with the man from the registrar office who is doing our wedding but it is just in our names he wants the money soon ,so im stressed..And Im stressed the entry clearance officer is going to think we dont have a lot of money, which I know we do but I dont know how much money they are looking at to see , so very stressed here , just want to marry my fiance been together 5 years already im going crazy lol.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow Kay. I can't imagine! I will pray for you, hope everything goes well. Just stay optimistic, that has always worked for me. I would assume as long as you sent them everything they needed, it will be a positive outcome!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Vegasgirl94 and KayKay!! Thanks for all the info...I wish I could answer some questions, time is limited and I have been on computer all night researching about job options, etc. One thing about budget, it will be easy...fiancé rents and pays landlord rent weekly and includes utitities...only thing left is landline phone which was just converted to fiancé's name (added to his Internet service as a bundle). Very easy budget, food is the main thing. And I know with my avail money, no problem there. Ok...to get to what you guys need to mail...what about PakMail or place like that...they are open Monday and FedEx picks up on Monday as well...I checked with my local PakMail on Friday...so you can mail and don't have to wait. Do you/I need to go with a post office? Isn't a PakMail place acceptable??


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

wannagonow said:


> Hey Vegasgirl94 and KayKay!! Thanks for all the info...I wish I could answer some questions, time is limited and I have been on computer all night researching about job options, etc. One thing about budget, it will be easy...fiancé rents and pays landlord rent weekly and includes utitities...only thing left is landline phone which was just converted to fiancé's name (added to his Internet service as a bundle). Very easy budget, food is the main thing. And I know with my avail money, no problem there. Ok...to get to what you guys need to mail...what about PakMail or place like that...they are open Monday and FedEx picks up on Monday as well...I checked with my local PakMail on Friday...so you can mail and don't have to wait. Do you/I need to go with a post office? Isn't a PakMail place acceptable??


I've never heard of Pakmail... I did my expedited overnight service through the USPS. If you're not sure about their service, I would google "Pakmail reviews" and see what comes up. I do that anytime I have a question about a service or product I'm unsure about. It really helps. I would just go with FedEx if money isn't that big of a deal. I paid like $20 with the post office so if you'd wanna wait til Tuesday, that's probably the cheapest option. And it was signature certified and next day. But as long as Pakmail is a courier service I wouldn't see why you can't use them. 

That's good about your budget. I would think that should be ok! £100 a week per couple is a vast underestimation (in my eyes) so at least they cut people slack in that aspect. Good luck with your packaging. If you have any questions, don't hesitate!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

I never heard of Pakmail myself and I assumed if usps was closed fedex would be too i could be wrong but I like going with the usps , I do like fed ex and ups too , but usps is closest to me .. 
And yeah try Pakmail if it's legit, 

and yeah 100 gbp seems pretty good, I should be okay!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello again, KayKay and Vegasgirl94! The PakMail guy said FedEx works (and so did one of my clients) on Monday, since they are not a government business as it is a federal holiday and their clients are all kinds of businesses. Have you heard of MailBoxes? PakMail and MailBoxes are mailing specialty places, (franchises) they offer all kinds of mailing options and have been there for many years. Yes, I trust them. Very friendly helpful guy at the one I go to. 
So I guess I should get a certified signature or whatever it's called? And I will overnight it. Yes, I am also doing the settlement priority service (Yeah, $300 big ones!!)....when can I do this??? I read somewhere this needs to be ordered and paid through Worldbridge only on the day you mail it? I was told by my worthless visa advisor that I could only do this the day of biometrics...I think he is incorrect from what I read...you guys know? I went out of town right after I did biometrics...and yes, I know I only have two weeks after biometrics to send in. Did bio last Monday...this is all so mind boggling...


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't get it expedited. Probably wouldn't have paid for it even if I knew it was an option. Haha. I got mine back in three weeks door to door. But yes, get a signature when it's delivered, that way if God forbid anything should happen to the package you have the name of whoever signed for it. 



Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

With the greatest of respect to all those having UK visa problems.....you CANNOT IMAGINE the problems faced by a Brit wanting to emigrate to the US......makes the UK application seem like a dream


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry, xenos, but what kind of problems are you having?


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah just checked fed ex, ups all that are open Monday ,maybe will mail mine out on Mon. then..
And Im not sure about the worldbridge priority service as I never got that, figured I could use 300 dollars for something towards the wedding, but if you go onto the worldbridge website it should definitely say when you should purchase it. And yes, get it tracked and signed for, that's what I did because you don't want to risk losing all these important documents.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

wannagonow said:


> Sorry, xenos, but what kind of problems are you having?


.....

Personally none whatsoever....I was merely pointing out that when the situation is reversed the red tape is a million times worse.
A friend of mine married an American woman (some form of temporary insanity we think!) and went to hell and back with problems. He now has his visa but is not allowed out of the US for 2 years - if he leaves he doesnt get back in.

From the experiences of a number of friends, even my American friends admit that it is more difficult to go UK-US rather than vice versa


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah getting into the US is far worse which is probably why there's so many more illegals because it is so hard..I know I'm stressing over this Uk process, but it's very straightforward and hard but not as hard going to the US..So just gotta keep our heads up here


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, got another question. How many emails is too much to send in? I've got like 50 pages of emails, facebook messages (our only communication in beginning, had 108 pages jam packed and dwindled down to about 15). I have a hard time not including everything!! 

And getting back to bank statements...I keep reading different allowed dates. Some people say most recent (up to current date) others, within the last month. This could be a prob with fiancé's bank....they are hard to deal with...been there with him. They deny everything my bank in the states allows!! I know it has to do with the type of account someone has, but a printout of activity?? Jeeze!! This could be a prob...even getting the most recent info from them... Grrrrrrrrrr!!!! I'm frazzled!! I need to mail all this off by tomorrow!!


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

You can send in however many you feel you need..I sent in about 15, 20 ...But picture wise most people send in a couple, I sent in like 200 pictures or something, I forget now but it was loads!! Lol 


And I know some people send in 6 months worth, some 3, and some include most up to date.


I've included only 3 as did my fiance...Then when they requested more off him they asked in mid January, and obviously the January bank statement had not been sent to him yet, so what I've done is printed our the rest of January until like yesterday's of all his banking info so that should be good for them..Try to send in what you can and explain why you havent sent such and such


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for info, KayKay!! I can't believe this...this is the third time I'm typing a response to you. Fiancé called me on this iPhone right before sending loooooong responses to you and kicked me off...twice!! Anywho, yes, got bout 12 photos, and trying to dwindle down emails, still have far too many. Far as bank goes, Steven's bank, like I said, won't cooperate. In order to get a recent statement you need to go into bank and use a special phone!! They won't provide copy inhouse and when order takes up to 3 weeks and costs 8 of 9 £!!!! They won't grant him online access cos he forgot some secret question and they won't allow a change of any info. And...get this, AOL recently overcharged Steven over 200£ from electronic debit and bank allowed it through. Steven got notice from bank about being in overdraft and he investigated it, come to find out it was def AOL prob. So he called AOL to rectify, they said would issue credit, took three weeks to get, then....to make matters lots worse....bank refused the credit and wouldn't tell Steven why!!!!! I would be furiously running to that bank with appropriate authorites and demand whatever rights I have!! Now, AOL is putting credit through again, but still could take three weeks and I have a feeling bank will do same thing again  Yup...overdraft...that ought to go over like a lead balloon with immigrations!! The most recent statement I have from fiancé is January. I don't recall that incident being on there...think I should attach memo on his statements that it's hard to get statements updated as takes a few weeks?....and no, I will not mention the AOL issue if it's not on that Jan statement. I have typed so many memos on things....grrrrrrrr!!!! Now let's add insult to injury...my ex is wanting me out of house and country ASAP...he snooped and read emails from me to Steven...stupid me, too tired one night left one up on screen by accident and ex beat me to computer in morn. I have no place to go. Can't survive on my job alone. Forget family... and I can't afford any appeals time it takes with immigrations as he won't let me live here much longer. My whole life is down the tubes, I'm a bloody soap opera and I hate soap operas!!!! Think I should tell immigrations I really need visa as I would have nowhere to go? And of course mention that's reason why I pursued this visa....cos Steven and I truly love each other and ex and I had mutual feelings bout divorce?? I'm grasping here...don't know which way to turn...


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

wannagonow said:


> Thanks for info, KayKay!! I can't believe this...this is the third time I'm typing a response to you. Fiancé called me on this iPhone right before sending loooooong responses to you and kicked me off...twice!! Anywho, yes, got bout 12 photos, and trying to dwindle down emails, still have far too many. Far as bank goes, Steven's bank, like I said, won't cooperate. In order to get a recent statement you need to go into bank and use a special phone!! They won't provide copy inhouse and when order takes up to 3 weeks and costs 8 of 9 £!!!! They won't grant him online access cos he forgot some secret question and they won't allow a change of any info. And...get this, AOL recently overcharged Steven over 200£ from electronic debit and bank allowed it through. Steven got notice from bank about being in overdraft and he investigated it, come to find out it was def AOL prob. So he called AOL to rectify, they said would issue credit, took three weeks to get, then....to make matters lots worse....bank refused the credit and wouldn't tell Steven why!!!!! I would be furiously running to that bank with appropriate authorites and demand whatever rights I have!! Now, AOL is putting credit through again, but still could take three weeks and I have a feeling bank will do same thing again  Yup...overdraft...that ought to go over like a lead balloon with immigrations!! The most recent statement I have from fiancé is January. I don't recall that incident being on there...think I should attach memo on his statements that it's hard to get statements updated as takes a few weeks?....and no, I will not mention the AOL issue if it's not on that Jan statement. I have typed so many memos on things....grrrrrrrr!!!! Now let's add insult to injury...my ex is wanting me out of house and country ASAP...he snooped and read emails from me to Steven...stupid me, too tired one night left one up on screen by accident and ex beat me to computer in morn. I have no place to go. Can't survive on my job alone. Forget family... and I can't afford any appeals time it takes with immigrations as he won't let me live here much longer. My whole life is down the tubes, I'm a bloody soap opera and I hate soap operas!!!! Think I should tell immigrations I really need visa as I would have nowhere to go? And of course mention that's reason why I pursued this visa....cos Steven and I truly love each other and ex and I had mutual feelings bout divorce?? I'm grasping here...don't know which way to turn...


Sorry to hear about all your probs girl. Funny that men don't want to be with you but when they find you're with someone else they go nuts. Lol. Typical male behavior. 

As for overdraft, I wouldn't worry about it. They're only trying to see if he can afford to support you should you not have a job. My husband had an overdraft in his bank statements. In fact, his money was completely gone by the end of the month, leaving a 0 balance until his next check, and it was ok. I wouldn't stress too much about the money aspect. Just as long as he's got an extra £400 per month after bills, you'll be fine. Breathe. ;-)

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

KayKay, I wish he had an extra 100£, never mind 400£. He has no concept of keeping money in bank. He told me he will start when I'm there cos he knows he'll have to with me and he wants me to have his bank card and be in charge. He has been a bachelor for far too many years and has no care about monetary gain...just has money in, money out. No leftovers whatsoever on any statements. However, with what I'll have from divorce settlement, we would be ok for approx 15 months based on your figure of an extra 400 per month (yes, I did the conversion) ...plus more from whatever I get from car sale, which immigrations don't take into account but it shows it on outlined notarized letter from lawyer. 

Will they go by my financial situation? We won't have extra rent...I'll be included in the same monthly amount he pays...the only changes I'll incur will be extra food...I have all clothing and no debt whatsoever...lawyer and ex have that stipulated...and parents letter of support should I ever need it...jeeze, I'm spending more time fretting instead of finishing visa package!! Should I explain anything to immigrations?


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

wannagonow said:


> KayKay, I wish he had an extra 100£, never mind 400£. He has no concept of keeping money in bank. He told me he will start when I'm there cos he knows he'll have to with me and he wants me to have his bank card and be in charge. He has been a bachelor for far too many years and has no care about monetary gain...just has money in, money out. No leftovers whatsoever on any statements. However, with what I'll have from divorce settlement, we would be ok for approx 15 months based on your figure of an extra 400 per month (yes, I did the conversion) ...plus more from whatever I get from car sale, which immigrations don't take into account but it shows it on outlined notarized letter from lawyer.
> 
> Will they go by my financial situation? We won't have extra rent...I'll be included in the same monthly amount he pays...the only changes I'll incur will be extra food...I have all clothing and no debt whatsoever...lawyer and ex have that stipulated...and parents letter of support should I ever need it...jeeze, I'm spending more time fretting instead of finishing visa package!! Should I explain anything to immigrations?


I know I freaked about the monetary aspect too. If it eases your mind a little, there was an article I read and it said that only about 2% of US visa applications are rejected. That was out of a figure of about 30,000 apps I believe..... So 2% of 30,000 people is only about 600 people. So hopefully that eases your mind a little. 

So at the end of the day they won't even look at his ins and outs, I think what they are looking for is the amount coming in. He could be spending his whole check on video games but they don't care about that. They just care that he's getting that income because if push came to shove, he would use that money on rent and bills if he had to. I sent in my bank info but I read somewhere that it's not necessary. But if you do have some savings and you think that it would help the cause, I would send it if I were you. Plus I've heard that if you send your resume, assuming you've got a lot of work experience, it will show them that you're able to at least secure a job if you went out into the work force. 

The only thing I included (regarding monetary issues) in my letter to them is that I have no savings but I do have a house that I might be selling in the future. But I really don't think that changed anything.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Vegasgirl94!! Thanks for info!! Hmmm, but his income each week doesn't meet the standard desired amount required for leftover. Some weeks he does, but not all. Some weeks look pitiful...His earnings are low now, he says beginning of year it's like this after holidays but starting to pick up. My savings does far exceed the 400£ or whatever extra needed each month from what I have already from divorce settlement and legally what I'll get till end of June 2011. What I am proud of ...he hasn't relied on public funds and said he never will nor will we when together.

I do have a resume, Steven laughed, they call it a CV...I have a great reference from my boss....client praise, etc. I even found jobs avail now in UK in areas that I would qualify for.....

My main question is...will they take my finance info into account? I am the only salvation here when it comes to the money side of this...hopefully they don't rely mainly on his income..


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh darn, I forgot to add this to comment above...this may sound like a foolish question...but should things be put in ascending or descending order ?? I would think from present to past?? What about emails? Or does any of this matter...I let small details get to me when it's such an important issue...


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

I would do the emails from past to present time so they can see the relationship evolve? Lol idk but thats what I did..i DID 2006-2010..

And I don't think personally you should say anything about anyone kicking you out of your house or that you have little family here..Because I read on one site they want to see that you have family to fall back on (not everyone does) but something to come back to in case your marriage were to end-But it wont of course, but they also dont want to hear someones kicking you out and your desperate to get to the Uk and they may think then ohh it's a sham marriage- so maybe dont say that but DEFINITELY prove your relationship is real and legit which from the sounds of it, I dont know you but can tel it is of course..

Oh and about AOL! MY fiance has had so many problems with them lately, they charged him more for service yet his downloading things was sooo slow, so he called and complain finally they knocked like 10 pounds off his bill which is great and increased his internet speed, but yeah I cant believe what you were saying with the Aol and overdraft, ergh

Anyways so are you pretty much finished with your package, is it all ready to be sent?? Let me know!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi KayKay, just having problems finishing up my letter to Consulate Officer...and trying to figure how to sort categories...so confusing...my visa advisor gave me absolutely no advice on how to put package together...$1,500 down the tubes!! Total waste and headache, he is so negative and says, that's an adverse, this is adverse...grrrrrrr!!!! 
Yeah, and I better watch the woe is me and not mention I have nowhere to go...which I don't...but...desperation is an adverse, lolol...thanks for all your advise...I'll let you know if I make deadline by tomorrow...


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't worry too much about the letter just explain your relationship, and a little about you i suppose.

I didn't spend too much time on how to sort the categories..I did make it organize, but my package was 4 lbs and so jam packed that I bet the visa officer just emptied it all out and it probably went everywhere but I did label each section just with a paper in front of it that I wrote for example: PICTURES in capital letters just like that and then the same way for the rest of the documents, or for some things I put :FIANCE'S DOCUMENTS..I put some things in folders, others not..Just whatever works for you, make sure its organized the best way you can. 

If you don't make deadline you still got other days before you need to send everything to them. What office are you sending it to, NY? And what did you put as your intended date of travel, dont know f I asked you yet!

And does your fiance have his own place? I can't remember if I asked that either. Ill be staying with my fiance at his parents home until we both find the perfect place of our own which Im so looking forward to!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi KayKay! I uploaded attachment of my 21 pocket poly expanding file folder, no idea how you'd view it. Think 21 pockets is overkill...may get less pocket one. It has labels for slotted areas and it's the type you drop things in sideways...think it's ok, other than too many categories? I have no idea how many I need. Keeps papers snug, plus I'll use clips. How attach passport size photo(s)? Clip, someone mentioned using paper clip??? 
Yeah, the letter, I sweat the small stuff, lol...oh...did you do an index or table of contents? And should I put copies in same area with each original doc or copies all together in one lump?? 
Well, I put my planned travel date for March 5...yeah, I know, right...  may change... Should I? Or does it matter, really not committed to date. 
He rents with a long time friend...the good part, I won't be charged any more rent than what Steven is paying... 100£ week!! Darn good deal, cute place, too. I really do appreciate all your help!! Let's keep up with each other...I know lots of people need help from others, but you are great!!  you sound like you'll be all set with your circumstances...I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

wannagonow said:


> Hi Vegasgirl94!! Thanks for info!! Hmmm, but his income each week doesn't meet the standard desired amount required for leftover. Some weeks he does, but not all. Some weeks look pitiful...His earnings are low now, he says beginning of year it's like this after holidays but starting to pick up. My savings does far exceed the 400£ or whatever extra needed each month from what I have already from divorce settlement and legally what I'll get till end of June 2011. What I am proud of ...he hasn't relied on public funds and said he never will nor will we when together.
> 
> I do have a resume, Steven laughed, they call it a CV...I have a great reference from my boss....client praise, etc. I even found jobs avail now in UK in areas that I would qualify for.....
> 
> My main question is...will they take my finance info into account? I am the only salvation here when it comes to the money side of this...hopefully they don't rely mainly on his income..


If it's a case of his salary fluctuating, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to include his yearly tax statement. Dont know if you have that or if it woukd be too late to get one? Better safe than sorry. That way they know approximately what he makes per year and they can average it out. It wouldn't be fair to you for them to ask for the last three months of pay info if the last three months are the worst three months of the whole year. I'd definitely do that. As far as them considering your income, I was under the impression that they mainly look at the sponsor. But if you've got a healthy savings I don't see why they wouldn't take that into consideration. If your weak point is the money, though, make sure you accentuate that aspect with positive things to let them know it WILL work. 

As far as dividing everything, we didn't have an elaborate folder like yours (why didn't I think of that?? Haha) but I used a paper clip for the pic and clipped it to the very front, in front of my passport, and then attached both of those to the stamped biometrics page that they give you that says to send to the consulate. That way they don't have to look around for your appointment page. Then we just separated things according to what they were.... i.e. Sponsor's information in one section, then my information in the next, followed by our combined info (emails, photos), and finally anything that didn't fit into those categories. All paper clipped.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

I almost went overboard with my filing, in the end I just put my stuff in sections in 4 separate envelopes (those big yellow/tan ones) with what was in each envelope on the outside of it. 

I just figured... if it was me working and going through my application, how would I want it to be? And what would be the most simple and easiest way to sort through everything needed, and did it that way.

Also I've learned not to worry once you send that application, because in the end... if you've done all you can and you've done everything they have asked for in terms of paperwork and then some, there's nothing else you can do really. It's hard of course as a lot rides on that, but you'll just make yourself sick with worry if you focus on it to much.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

That binder thing is cool but it's up to you ..No matter what you do just make sure it's neat and I used a lot of paperclips for each section, and for the passport photos, I clipped them onto some box I think it was on the front of the application but I had put my photos into a small tiny little envelope to keep the pics in good condition.

So did you / are you sending it all out today or decided against it??


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey KayKay, no not sending today, got some bad news this morn from fiancé, have to deal with it but getting discouraged. All is cool between us but hope the situation that came up is not an adverse, grrrrr!!! Regarding mailing pkg... will hear it later from ex, wondering why the package didn't go out, too much stress to deal with. Soon as I get home I'm getting back to it. Wonder where I can find a tiny envelope...does it have to be tiny? Guess I can somehow make an envelope? I am exchanging that file for a less pocket one...think 21 is overkill. Am at store now...will get back with you later, have a great day, KayKay...someone needs to, mine isn't going well


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Aw hope it works out whatever your problem is! And just get everything together and double check it before you send it, just because you didnt send today thats fine it gives you more time to make sure its all right and everything is there. And you can find those tiny envelopes at any store-walmart, staples, office depot..I luckily had one from school so yeah, dont think it needs to be in a little envelope I just put it in one though ya know? And yeah you can make an envelope easily. Yeah 21 is probably a bit too much , but whatever works for you. 
And cheer up , hopefully your evening will be better! ttyl


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

KayKay, quick question....this may affect travel plan. Why does it say on my UK printout I received after submitting visa application online, under doc requirements, to do planned booking for a two way flight? I did for one as my worthless advisor told me... Grrrrr!!! What did you do??


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

I never seen that on mine, or anywhere else, can you take a pic. of that for me? And maybe one of the advisors on this site can help you.

I know some things I read to show that you are looking or booked a flight, I did not book a flight because it was too far away from when I applied, but I showed the embassy flights I've looked at like a few flights..And I'm not booking a 2 way flight, Im going to book preferably a 1 way all depends on the cost of it.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Thinking about it the only reason I could come up with thinking that it said that if you applied as a marriage visitor?
Then a marriage visitor would only go to the Uk to marry and then return to their country so they'd need to show proof of a 2 way flight, but Im sure you didnt put that so Im not sure myself..Because with our fiance settlement visa we move there get married within 6 months and when it comes close to the 6 months, maybe lik a month, month and a half before we start to apply for FLR to extend our visa.


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

KayKay, the application says visa type: settlement, visa sub-type: marriage. The email I got after sending online and paying, said under 'Supporting Documents: Flight reservation/itinerary showing your intended dates into and out of the United Kingdom. Do not purchase your ticket before the visa is issued.' 
Sorry I coudn't take a picture since the iPhone I have doesn't have the best camera...no zoom or flash, wouldn't capture correctly. 
A one way ticket costs like double that of a round trip ticket!! Can you imagine that??!! 
My application has my name incorrect. It combined my full married name (divorced now but kept same last name) and combined my full maiden name, lol...can I correct this on application? Also, found another incorrect item, not too important if not corrected, but can I write in other areas of app if need to correct?


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh okay idk, but yeah round trips are more affordable crazy right? We can buy a roundtrip and just not use the return obviously but i dont want to do that i dont want to cause any problems..

And get this I made a couple of mistakes on my application because the online system was horrible and the day i applied it had been down for several days and i just didnt like it it didnt give me enough space in boxes to write things. Anyways, one of the mistakes I made was my name!

It said to put any names you are known by..

So I put
FIRST NAME MIDDLE NAME LAST NAME
THEN I PUT DOWN I AM CALLED KAY BY ALMOST EVERYONE, SO THEY WOULDN'T CONFUSE anything, which i shouldnt have put because my nickname isnt on my passport. But I put it, also because it's in my email -Kay.

So when I was done my name read as:
First name middle name NICKNAME last name

I was so mad 

So any mistakes I made I wrote on top of saying this is just my nickname, etc etc then at my biometrics I asked the girl if this will cause any problems on arrival in the Uk she said no not at all they are well aware people have nickname..Okay fine but I dont want that on my visa as it's not the name on my passport..Ugh still makes me mad lol 

I dont think its a problem though as the entry clearance officer when he emailed me never mentioned, he prob. just thinks im an idiot, totally not. But they should understand how awful the online application is, well for me at least.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think a fiance visa would be different from a spouse visa regarding flights. I had researched some possible flights online. So I included a printout of the flight I was considering booking to the UK. I did not make any preliminary reservations or anything like that. I got my visa much earlier than I expected, so I ended up booking a flight for a week or 2 before I had noted on my application. I went with a round trip only because it was cheaper. I had no problems with it on any front. So I wouldn't worry too much about your flight info.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay sounds good, can't believe that round trips are cheaper, I wonder why


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

Round trip tickets are 'discounted' fares. So when you pay for a one way flight you are paying 'full price' 

I know it doesn't make any sense really, and I plan on paying for a round trip ticket as well, if they ask upon arrival (though why the airline would is beyond me) simply tell them you bought a round trip ticket due to making sure you had everything covered (meaning if you needed to get home due to say the immigration officer at the airport declines you into the country for some random reason, you have a way back home.


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

But is it okay with airlines if you don't use the return flight? Always made me wonder. I guess it wouldn't matter if I book a diff flight since it was only a preliminary booking for immigrations, right? 
Ok, getting ready to wrap this up, can someone tell me how to put the important items in?? Like the app, biometics, priority fee payment, I know I need to write on outside package...I better remember at PakMail to do so, as I'll be mailing it from there.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

wannagonow said:


> But is it okay with airlines if you don't use the return flight? Always made me wonder.


Technically and legally, it's not ok with the airlines. From what I've heard from someone who works in the airline industry, the airline has the legal right to come back for the difference between the cheap round trip and the price of the one way (full price) ticket. But I have never heard of this happening in practice.

There are little scams like this that can get you in trouble, but unless someone here has experience to the contrary, you're probably safe just not using the return portion of the flight. (Note, given the current status of many airlines, there is always the chance they'll exercise their rights to make their bottom line look better...)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Technically and legally, it's not ok with the airlines. From what I've heard from someone who works in the airline industry, the airline has the legal right to come back for the difference between the cheap round trip and the price of the one way (full price) ticket. But I have never heard of this happening in practice.
> 
> There are little scams like this that can get you in trouble, but unless someone here has experience to the contrary, you're probably safe just not using the return portion of the flight. (Note, given the current status of many airlines, there is always the chance they'll exercise their rights to make their bottom line look better...)


To get on the right side of the airline, always cancel the booking you aren't going to keep. Just tell them you've changed your plan and want to cancel your reservation, even though you know you get no refund. This should avoid being financially penalised for breach of ticket terms.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

After working in the airline industry for a number of years, I can assure you that if you cancel the return portion of the ticket (and you dont need to give a reason) you will have no comeback whatsoever. to say it happens all the time is an understatement of gigantic proportions......

Technically it is frowned upon, legally they have no leg to stand on...YOU ARE NOT IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM BREAKING THE LAW AND WILL NOT GET INTO ANY KIND OF TROUBLE as long as you have the common courtesy to inform them. this gives the airline the chance to sell again the seat


----------



## Monmon (Apr 22, 2011)

KayKay said:


> I can tell you I am not sure about the birth certificate..I did not send in mine and the embassy didn't request me to send it in..However I did have my fiance photocopy his birth certificate and he got it notarized ..I don't know if he even needed to do that but I wanted to be safe than sorry. Well hope that helps and good luck!


hi kaykay, was just curious to know how your visa is coming along through since you say you didnt send your birth certificate...Im currently doing my application but still unsure if a certified copy of _my_ birth certificate is needed. I keep reading different things. Immigration just makes everything difficult. Anyway, my fiance' is sending me his copy of his passport and not birth certificate... hope that will suffice?


----------

